# what's the smallest boat



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

you've seen at the gardens or floaters? Anyone with a single engine venture that far out? I did have a couple of guys in a 14ft jon boat ask me what direction San Louis pass was but that was only about 20 miles out. Never been more than about 50 miles offshore myself..


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

never at the gardens but I have seen 18' no sided bay boats out up to 70 miles from both portA and Mansfield on many occasions.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Seen a 22 foot whaler at the floaters trolling..LOL

You gotta have some serious [email protected]!!s for that my friend...But you could still probably manage if wheather is right


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Arlon said:


> I did have a couple of guys in a 14ft jon boat ask me what direction San Louis pass was but that was only about 20 miles out.


That's scary.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

There's only a thin line that separates having "big pair" and being a Darwin Candidate.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I know several guys that run 23-26 ft boats that far on a regular bases.


----------



## Chula Vista (Jun 2, 2004)

*Small Boat/ Biggest Fish*

I saw a Flounder Giggin Jon Boat at Tall Rock one time. What about a New Tournment format, Largest Fish from the Smallest Bote,,,,,,?,,, Pat


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

I used to take my 14 DW flat bottom out to 10-12 during those few weeks in the summer when the gulf looks like a lake, thats plenty far for a little boat. looking back not real smart but great fun landing a 30 lb king in a flatbottom


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

I take my 24' single inboard out over 100 mi all the time. You just have to know your rig inside and out. And be prepaired for most of the bad things that can happen.
I don't buy in to all the multiple motor thing, Most breakdowns are fuel or battery related. I carry props belts waterpumps and some of the other electronic stuff that keeps the motor running. SIZE DON'T MATTER!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

kids in Fla take jetskis to the Bahamas and put an extra gas can on the top for fuel

its 65 mi across one way...............


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

I saw a 14' jon boat 16 nm offshore freeport with NO MOTOR. thats right no motor, he said he paid a guy to pull him out there and the guy was going to pull him in that afternoon.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Angler 1 said:


> I saw a 14' jon boat 16 nm offshore freeport with NO MOTOR. thats right no motor, he said he paid a guy to pull him out there and the guy was going to pull him in that afternoon.


wow!!!!!!!! darwin at work


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Saw a 20' Kenner 60 miles out of Galveston. They were talking about running home to Port Arthur and that they couldn't cruise over a certain RPM or they'd run out of gas.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

When I was younger and dumber we fished Big Southern, Baker and beyond on a 20ft Gulf Coast low-side. We would buddy-boat with an El Pescador. In retrospect, we were pretty stupid.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

It's interesting to me how much our perspective of what's safe has changed over the years. Used to be an 18ft CC Lonestar aluminum boat with a 70 triumph was a pretty decent kingfish rig. Wouldn't think twice about running one 35 miles off shore (no floaters though). No satelite weather, radio, cell phones, gps or even loran. Had a compass and maybe a bottom flasher. Now that same rig wouldn' be suitable for a farm pond. 

Wacker, what kind of 24 footer is that? Straight IB or I/O? Just curious. Arlon


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

On days when the Gulf is pretty calm I've ventured out to the anchored tankers in my 14' Jon boat (20 HP Johnson). I guess that's about 5 miles or so out? Always try to be back before 1 or 2PM.

It's always amazing fun but usually makes me a bit nervous as well. I guess the danger just adds to the excitement. It certainly is a LOT of fun pulling in kings with such a small boat.

I couldn't really imagine going out much further than that, I'd have to fill my entire boat up with gas tanks to feel safe!! I guess I could always paddle back!


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

i saw a guy one time fishing just inside of stetson in a pontoon boat


----------



## dnance (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm a fisherman from San Diego,CA. Do you guys have any towing companys over there, like Vessel Assist or Tow Boat US? My friend just bought a 26 footer and lives in San Antonio. Where's the closest place to launch to get to the Floaters and Gardens?


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

This guy was at Salvadore Ridge last summer. I'm thinking the boat was 16', maybe 17'. It was kinda smooth, but still......


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

I have been out 70 miles in the Pacific in a panga with a single 70hp yamaha and a water jug for a gas can chasing tuna schools. And imagine the folks in the south seas who went from Tahiti to Hawaii in wooden outrigger canoes by celestial navigation.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

I ran my 21' Fiberform cuddy, w/70 gallon tank, & 165 hp i/o from Hawaii Kai marina (Oahu)-to Kaluapapa Pennisula on Molokai. It was an overnighter, w/3 boats, the other 2 had twin outboards, & 1 of them turned around & went back, because 1 engine failed. It was a 65 mile run across the Molokai Channel, which can get nasty in a hurry. We fished over in flat seas, & fought strong Kona winds on the way back. I did carry a lot of extra gas, as well as my girlfriend, another guy, & a bunch of scuba gear. It was a trip I still remember. Hooked a huge Marlin on the way, that almost spooled my 12/ O loaded w/500 yds. of 130 # test. Lost it eventually, but it was a reel screamer. Just pick the right days, & pray nothing goes wrong. If you know your boat, crew, & pack for the inevitable, you can venture out on flat day seas. Just always keep an eye on the weather. This pick here was last June out 72 miles, w/ beer for bait buddying w/me. I had a single 225 4 stroke Yammie that purred for 13 hrs. that day.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

forgot the pic! oh well pic won't come up. It was flaaaat that day!


----------



## jcturnerjr (Feb 20, 2006)

When I lived in Taiwan I would routinely see commercial fishmen heading out to sea in boats made of bamboo and what looked like 6 inch schedule 40 PVC. At first I thought they were home-made but once I talked to the locals they informed me that they bought them from a dealer. They prefered the design to traditional hulls since it was easier to get the nets in and out, no issue with draft or docking once they got their catch to shore, the boat was completely stable, and totally unsinkable. Some these guys would be out for days at a time. 

It all about what you are used to and having the skills necessary to deal with situtations when they come up. 

Julian


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

dnance said:


> I'm a fisherman from San Diego,CA. Do you guys have any towing companys over there, like Vessel Assist or Tow Boat US? My friend just bought a 26 footer and lives in San Antonio. Where's the closest place to launch to get to the Floaters and Gardens?


Yes we have towing companys. I too live in San Antonio and launch out of Port Aransas.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Anyone care to addres how completely inconsiderate this is to the guys who ARE appropriately set up for offshore? I am a pretty hard core person, but even I can't just leave someone who is stranded 50 miles out in a 18ft. bass boat. NOW you have put your burden of stupidity on me to drag your butt back in.

I just think there is a HUGE chasm, not a fine line, between "Could I" and "Should I" when your own stupid actions could impact someone else.

Am I alone in this line of thinking? I'm on my meds, so I am pretty lucid.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

en fuego hit the nail on the head!


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Whew - thats a relief - the other voice in my head said that I was being rude, and then my dog told me I should just remove the post. My goldfish totally ignores my questions since I told her that her cousin didn't put up much of a fight and tasted funny.


----------



## gostomskij (Jan 14, 2005)

En Fuego said:


> Anyone care to addres how completely inconsiderate this is to the guys who ARE appropriately set up for offshore? I am a pretty hard core person, but even I can't just leave someone who is stranded 50 miles out in a 18ft. bass boat. NOW you have put your burden of stupidity on me to drag your butt back in.
> 
> I just think there is a HUGE chasm, not a fine line, between "Could I" and "Should I" when your own stupid actions could impact someone else.
> 
> Am I alone in this line of thinking? I'm on my meds, so I am pretty lucid.


I believe the burden would still be on them. Offer to give the CREW/captain a ride in, so they can get a certified TOW company to come "help" them. If they refuse the ride, tough. Contact the coast guard as you ride by with their position and let them know they refuse the ride in. You are only responsible to render aid, and that comes in several forms.

Now I know stuff happens. And I would help in the future, as I HAVE done in the past. But, don't think I run a tow service, and, would be at anyone mercy because they tried to cut corners.

Back to the original question. I hve seen very few other boats the size of mine (25') out where I fish. That being said, I have twins, epirb, as well as all required gear. I am as anal as anyone can be with reguard to maintenance. And, know the in's-and-outs of my boat. A poorly maintained boat is useless out in the blue, and will stick it to you at the most unopertune time.

Victor


----------



## mako238 (Apr 24, 2006)

En Fuego, I agree with you. Although I only have a 23' boat with a single engine, and I have been out 66 miles from the Freeport Jetties. But....Only after the boat has been serviced and I am completely comfortable with what I'm doing. Most breakdowns on the water are fuel or battery related, so if you make sure those 2 things are covered, normally you will be fine. I did just buy a 15 horse kicker to put on the boat, just for additional insurance.


----------



## longroot02 (Aug 2, 2006)

I see your point en fuego but I would think it is kinda harsh to call someones actions stupid just because they chose not to have an extra motor. Bad things can happen to those who have two motors as well. Would it make you feel better to drag someone in with two motors? As said before its all about the maintenance. I've seen alot of boats with multiple motors floating around looking for help also. By the way I have a 23 foot bay boat that I have had out over 50 miles...Good conditions though!


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

I run a 23' w/ a single. Usually go out 20-40 miles in a typical day. Have been out 60ish. At about 40 miles the pucker factor begins to nag my brain.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Why do people say most problems are fuel or battery??? I have towed in numerous single engine boats during my 30+ years of salty fishing. I have never towed a twin engine vessel. There is no better insurance than twins when you are offshore.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Valkyrie said:


> Why do people say most problems are fuel or battery??? I have towed in numerous single engine boats during my 30+ years of salty fishing. I have never towed a twin engine vessel. There is no better insurance than twins when you are offshore.


Because statistical measure prove the stament to be so. Data can be found via insurance co's, Boat US, etc. It's not conjecture, it's a fact.

Doesn't make me feel safe enough to go way out in my single though.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I think I'll believe my own stats and experience.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Here is the point, and then I'll give it a rest - as you leave the dock in a twin or triple engine boat, in the back of your mind, you are relying on the other motor to get you home safe and sound if one goes out - as with electrical issues and the like, both will be shot, BUT you are consciously RELYING on the other motor.

When you leave in a small boat with one motor, you are RELYING on others in the event that one motor goes out (unless you buddy boat with someone - which is the way to go)

THAT is just flat out irresponsible and inconsiderate, and yes, on some levels, just plain stupid.

I am very blessed and fortunate enough to have a boat that can handle almost anything, but if that were not the case, and I had a smaller boat, I would either charter to get out further, or buddy boat with someone.

Stupid is as stupid does, and being 100 miles out on a shingle with a single motor is just plain stupid.

Now if all will excuse me, I have to get back to my crayons.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

wayyyy back in the day we ran a 20 ft mako 60+ miles , then up graded to a whaler 22 with a 250 yahmaha and that was the boat for rough days others i ran my 20ft sidewinder 30 miles and back ,it was no problem , but the last few years it has beed choppy out their when it used to be rollers , i fished 6fter's in the sidewinder but the gulf was calm and i loved the way we suft in like ridin a power surf board


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Dunc said:


> Because statistical measure prove the stament to be so. Data can be found via insurance co's, Boat US, etc. It's not conjecture, it's a fact.


I don't quibble with that, be glad to take your word for it. Most twin engined boats have two batteries. Some have three. I'd venture a guess that most single engine boats have one. Twin engine boats have seperate fuel filters for each engine, too, usually. And seperate fuel lines at least for the part of the system (downstream of the filters) which is exposed and has more connections. There's more redunancy to a twin than just the powerplant.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

> when you leave in a small boat with one motor, you are RELYING on others in the even that one motor goes out


 ummm , well.....I run a 23 ft walkaround...single engine.....and if it fails , gas runs out, batteries die, I hail BOAT TOW USA...$100 a year covers most failures on the water up to X miles offshore. Of course working for a boat dealer I have the benefits of keeping it up to parr at a min cost and also know my boat like the back of my hand. Ill just freeline some ribbons till they get there


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*u with the money*

i now have twines on my boat and have seprate gas and power for each but life has charma and if you want to run a single engin boat so be it but knocking a single is out in space as most people are single engine boats . if you run singal ,twin , trip's you will still suffer one day so just remember that helping someone is a blessing you should heed !!as steering a twin or more with a gaff or mop is a hard thing to do , just call a tow service for the sick boat , tow till you meet up with tow or cc then go your merry way as life has charma



En Fuego said:


> Here is the point, and then I'll give it a rest - as you leave the dock in a twin or triple engine boat, in the back of your mind, you are relying on the other motor to get you home safe and sound if one goes out - as with electrical issues and the like, both will be shot, BUT you are consciously RELYING on the other motor.
> 
> When you leave in a small boat with one motor, you are RELYING on others in the event that one motor goes out (unless you buddy boat with someone - which is the way to go)
> 
> ...


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

most people didnt save that 1/3 of fuel to tow someone else 40 or 50 miles in


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Valkyrie said:


> I think I'll believe my own stats and experience.


Always a good plan :cheers:


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

if you dont have the fuel then you dont but at lest try to help when needed if you can ! at lest demand a CG . i have towed & been towed 20+ NM charma is charma . how would you feel if you where in a tight spot and no on stoped to help ?


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Here's an interesting article on the subject of breakdowns, listing all the usual suspects. Still, I think most would agree twins are better than one goin offshore (till you fuel up in the evening).

I find the first one dang funny:

http://www.motorboating.com/motorboat/features/article/0,12696,1152995,00.html


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

expressfish said:


> I hail BOAT TOW USA...$100 a year covers most failures on the water up to X miles offshore.


Assuming you can hail them. I go offshore under the same assumption, but it's not foolproof. I tried to raise them from a boat near the Galv causeway and couldn't get them on 16. Additionally, the further you go, the further your signal has to go so you may be relying on a relay chain of boats.....Food for thought.

Makes me worry at times.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

My two cents. I have run out were the crew is saying - this is the flatest I have ever seen the gulf - and thats coming from some salty boys. Later that afternoon, we were making 13 knots coming in, I am taking a salt shower in the flybridge, and they are huddling in the cabin. When it blows up, it can blow up quick. All it takes is one thunderhead to form between you and the port, and it can go from flat calm to serious washer action. 

Saw a 16 foot flatty one day well over 60 miles off Galveston. I thought they were coming to potlick my spot. Instead, they had surfed out on a north wind, and now were struggling back to port at trolling speed into a head sea that had built quite nicely during the day. 

One day we were fishing Thunderhorse off Port Eads (60 miles or so). A 22 to 24 foot sail boat sails by on a course that looked like they were bound for Panama. It was at crack o' dawn, so they had been sailing all night, if not longer. 

You see some weird stuff out there.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

En Fuego said:


> Here is the point, and then I'll give it a rest - as you leave the dock in a twin or triple engine boat, in the back of your mind, you are relying on the other motor to get you home safe and sound if one goes out - as with electrical issues and the like, both will be shot, BUT you are consciously RELYING on the other motor.
> 
> When you leave in a small boat with one motor, you are RELYING on others in the event that one motor goes out (unless you buddy boat with someone - which is the way to go)
> 
> ...


Bro you are out of line with that bull, I am not stupid! and maybe you are just arogant but what I do in my single which I know inside and out is safe and by the way I have towed 50 footers in. Lets say you clog those jets in that fine set of sewing machines you got there and you have no clue what is wrong with your engines, Ok, you crank and crank and now your battery is dead... I come along in my Single and just happen to be able to help out but you remember hey he is stupid with that single way out here... So do you refuse assistance?


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

wacker.....his boat can handle almost anything.........


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Arlon said:


> It's interesting to me how much our perspective of what's safe has changed over the years. Used to be an 18ft CC Lonestar aluminum boat with a 70 triumph was a pretty decent kingfish rig. Wouldn't think twice about running one 35 miles off shore (no floaters though). No satelite weather, radio, cell phones, gps or even loran. Had a compass and maybe a bottom flasher. Now that same rig wouldn' be suitable for a farm pond.
> 
> Wacker, what kind of 24 footer is that? Straight IB or I/O? Just curious. Arlon


 Arlon, My boat is a 24' 1974 searay with a 06 mercruser 350 max and bravo outdrive and runs very good. solid boat and have been in 12- 16 footers chasing albacore with no probs.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

expressfish said:


> wacker.....his boat can handle almost anything.........


 Say what you want but It don't matter if you have a 65' battle wagon you still have to no when to go and when to stay.
Where will your boat be 33 years from now?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

my 81 had a single and I decided to make the upgrade to twins because I have died on the water twice. you can always rig something up, swap parts or whatever and get at least one motor going. As far as batteries, I have typically always had one more than the amount of motors. 1 motor = two batteries. 2 motoris = 3 batteries. 

Keep extra filters, duct tape, jb weld and fiberglass underwater repair kit.


----------



## gostomskij (Jan 14, 2005)

wacker said:


> Arlon, My boat is a 24' 1974 searay with a 06 mercruser 350 max and bravo outdrive and runs very good. solid boat and have been in 12- 16 footers chasing albacore with no probs.


Well with this little flury of posts,,,, I hope you have one huge piece of wood handy. And, I'd like to see that boat in a 10' square gulf chop......


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

En Fuego said:


> Here is the point, and then I'll give it a rest - as you leave the dock in a twin or triple engine boat, in the back of your mind, you are relying on the other motor to get you home safe and sound if one goes out - as with electrical issues and the like, both will be shot, BUT you are consciously RELYING on the other motor.
> 
> When you leave in a small boat with one motor, you are RELYING on others in the event that one motor goes out (unless you buddy boat with someone - which is the way to go)
> 
> ...


100% agree. Wasnt I with you when we saw that single engine cuddy style boat at the floaters with no kicker? I would probably if a boat got stranded that was anchored leave the boat there fish the rest of the day and go back and pick them up with the option of going with me or charging by the mile to tow in. 
Jeff
Jeff


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

no way jose ur insane if u go out that far im kinda concerned about 30 miles this summer


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

one engine or two,,??? 
fuel and batteries ,,???
someone needs to just go fishing,,,

oh yea,,and just remember,,,my dad can beat up your dad !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

To add to all of this: One of the main reasons to upgrade from my 23' Hydrasport w/single engine...to what I have now...was twin engines. ONO LOCO went w/me to inspect the boat i have now, & he had a very good idea for Texas offshore addicts like us all. Either you buy a boat to fish...say out to 40 miles....or get a boat w/twins & a much bigger fuel tank to go beyond 40. Pretty simple idea. Yes you can fish a 100 miles out w/a single,- is it a good idea...not really, even w/a buddy boat. That's a long way to tow, especially in nasty weather. I'm barely squeaking by in a 24' w/twins, & even a 100 miles out makes me squirm a little bit. The good thing about fishing here in Texas, is there is plenty of good fishing from shore up to 40 miles out. If you really feel the urge to venture waaay out, crew up on a larger boat, IMO. I'll always stop & help, even if your dead in the water on a single, or twins. It's a big lake out there, & we should all help out each other. It can go bad in a hurry, & someones life is a much better reward than fish. Aloha & tight lines!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

mahiseeker said:


> To add to all of this: One of the main reasons to upgrade from my 23' Hydrasport w/single engine...to what I have now...was twin engines. ONO LOCO went w/me to inspect the boat i have now, & he had a very good idea for Texas offshore addicts like us all. Either you buy a boat to fish...say out to 40 miles....or get a boat w/twins & a much bigger fuel tank to go beyond 40. Pretty simple idea. Yes you can fish a 100 miles out w/a single,- is it a good idea...not really, even w/a buddy boat. That's a long way to tow, especially in nasty weather. I'm barely squeaking by in a 24' w/twins, & even a 100 miles out makes me squirm a little bit. The good thing about fishing here in Texas, is there is plenty of good fishing from shore up to 40 miles out. If you really feel the urge to venture waaay out, crew up on a larger boat, IMO. I'll always stop & help, even if your dead in the water on a single, or twins. It's a big lake out there, & we should all help out each other. It can go bad in a hurry, & someones life is a much better reward than fish. Aloha & tight lines!


Well said MS.


----------



## KD (Aug 11, 2005)

myprozac said:


> 100% agree. Wasnt I with you when we saw that single engine cuddy style boat at the floaters with no kicker? I would probably if a boat got stranded that was anchored leave the boat there fish the rest of the day and go back and pick them up with the option of going with me or charging by the mile to tow in.
> Jeff
> Jeff


Me too. I can guarantee that if we were in that situation, there would be no option to tow another boat in from the floaters - I would be putting my boat at risk due the increased fuel consumption of a tow from that distance. They could join us on our boat for the ride in, if conditions allowed us to safely, but a tow simply wouldn't be an option. Otherwise just stand by until the calvary arrives...


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Mike Jennings said:


> one engine or two,,???
> fuel and batteries ,,???
> someone needs to just go fishing,,,
> 
> oh yea,,and just remember,,,my dad can beat up your dad !!!!!!!!!!!


Finally!!! This thread is making my eyes bleed. Sounds kinda shady for people to not to stop and help. **** happens to good people, too. Not just the "potlickers" with one motor. Yes I think that people should have better judgement on what their boat is designed to do, but to go as far as just passing by and catching them on the way back in is just as crazy. I don't know about other places out in the gulf, but I do know that the water off Matagorda is moving. Boats aren't going to be there one the way back in.

Just my .02


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Wheew!!! With all the name calling to the single engine boat owners, I guess we are all obligated to fish withing wading distance from shore. I wonder how people did it before there were 100K+ fishing rigs with all the bells and whistles and 3 engines? Woud it be safe to say that if you have more than one engine, and you half arse maintain it, then your not an idiot for breaking down and needing a tow?? 

All you single engine folks, just keep up the maintenance and fish wherever you feel comfortable. This subject always ende up in the "big" boys calling the "little" boys idiots!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*18' Alum Lonestar??*

Kinda sounds like the boat that I talked some older guy into going off shore in one time out of 50/50 dock in the TCD. Jest 'Bout 15 years ago....



Arlon said:


> It's interesting to me how much our perspective of what's safe has changed over the years. Used to be an 18ft CC Lonestar aluminum boat with a 70 triumph was a pretty decent kingfish rig. Wouldn't think twice about running one 35 miles off shore (no floaters though). No satelite weather, radio, cell phones, gps or even loran. Had a compass and maybe a bottom flasher. Now that same rig wouldn' be suitable for a farm pond.
> 
> Wacker, what kind of 24 footer is that? Straight IB or I/O? Just curious. Arlon


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Dude i dont wanto to **** anyone off, but i can gurantee that wackers searay can handle 6 fts with ease.....and you dont get wet unlike those 150k center consoles with three engines. I am 100% confident in fishing wackers boat anywhere. There is something to be said for someone who can overhaul a boat and fix engine probs on the water.

You are only as good as your weakest part, 16 motors does you no good if your fuel is clogged or bad. NO offense but i can gurantee that he has put at least 400 more days in his vessel from cali to texas than you have enfuego. No need for arguments just dont call someone stupid for having one engine.

Some people might call it stupid to drop 150k on a boat that doesnt keep you dry, or wont be around in 15 years.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

hey jared, he spent more than that.


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

My buddyboat might see a single engine bay boat at the floaters this summer if the weather works out!!! I'll keep ya'll informed of who just might be that stupid. LOL


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Off Shore*

Back in the 80s before ther were hardly any twin Outboards I had a 23 Robalo with 168 gallons of fuel capacity with 1 200 and we would fish alot of days 80mi and out.Just have to know and take care of your equipment.I am also a master and have alot of experience.


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

The Navy has many single engine ships all over the open ocean...maybe they didn't think the increased risk of twins was worth it...



Valkyrie said:


> Why do people say most problems are fuel or battery??? I have towed in numerous single engine boats during my 30+ years of salty fishing. I have never towed a twin engine vessel. There is no better insurance than twins when you are offshore.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

They worried enough to put machine shops on them! 


OffshoreAggie said:


> The Navy has many single engine ships all over the open ocean...maybe they didn't think the increased risk of twins was worth it...


----------



## mulebelly (Jun 10, 2006)

got brave one time in a 19 ft. wellcraft with a 4.3 gmc i/o. rogue wave hit me at the end of the jetties in p.a.took on so much water,it shorted out my brand new ranger marine radio,under the dash.headed back to p.a.,wet,scared,and in a boat that was almost impossible to control.spent the afternoon at shorties,wonderin what the hell got into me.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

I would NEVER not stop to render aid, that was part of the point I was making.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

I think it's our responsibility as the captain to render aid no matter how stupid the occurance is. We all have the chance of not comming back once we pass the jetty, A guy I know was fishing a school of albies with us one day and was going to make one more pass on the fish when we had headed in, The next day we find out he never made it in, A humpback had breached on top of the hardtop and killed him and badly injured the other two guys as it ripped the boat to peices. Point is there are a lot more things out there that can happen to you than breaking down. Be safe! no natter how big your boat is.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

16 ft Carolina Skiff at VA Fog with three teenagers having the time of their life on a SLICK day. I think daddy probably thought they were somewhere in Christmas Bay. 

I think that planning is the key. File a float plan and keep all safety measures in working conditions. A prayer has gotten me futher than any number of engines when in distess along with assitance from my blue water brothers. I always help anyone in need of help regardless of IQ.
AGF


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

2 always better than one


----------



## FISHINPOC (Jun 19, 2006)

I was out of POC rig hopping ~35 miles or so in my Wellcraft 180 CC fisherman with a single 115 HP when my buddy says to me 
"did you ever stop to think about that we're all this way out here in just a bath tub?". 
I thought about it and bought a Grady with twin outboards a few months later....


----------



## empty pockets (Aug 21, 2006)

I've been fishing offshore for about 10 years, and have encountered all kinds of weather, (high wind, heavy rain, hail, and even seen multiple waterspouts) That being said, on a calm day, I have NO HESITATION taking my 15ft flatbottom(with an 18hp 4-stroker) floundering boat 25 to 30 miles out. My "big boat" is a 21 ft. Deep-V with a single 140 suzuki on it. Yes I do run a kicker because it makes me feel better. But I normally fish 35 to 60 miles out, I don't think it's stupid at all. Plus I can make a complete trip 60 miles, troll all day and come home on less than $150. Bet those multi-motors can't do that.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

I have been stranded because I picked up a floating tug boat rope and prop was jammed and seas were rough at night. Another time the guy picking up the anchor caused me to run over my own rope again in stormy weather, prop was jammed . odds are when you have a problem it is because you are in a storm . Much bigger boats have been lost than your boat due to storm with multi engine and seasoned Capt. 


per suzuki- i get 17 mpg at 6mph and 4 miles at normal speed . I have a 19.5 ft. i have a 50 gal tank. I am not going to run out of fuel because i towed somebody.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

I wish someone would hurry up and start the usual $3 /gal gas thread - you guys are making me feel inadequate... hah ha


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

All emergency`s may differ, the one and only offshore emergency i have been in was Fire, our 26` pacemaker exploded, burnt and sank south off freeport in the 80`s, that day we could have had 5 engines it would not have mattered.
So how many engines are on a helicopter ?
We depend on technology too an gravely extent
have seen many small boats offshore and have never been to the gardens


----------



## Dark 30 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Weather...*

I have been out of Port A many times in a 21' deep V (Now has a kicker). My main concern is weather(Especially Lightning). So I have always stayed within about 15 miles. I dont go out in bad weather but there is always the possibility of dealing with the typical coastal thunderstorms and/or lightning. I try to take a SE heading so that I can stay ahead of them as they "TYPICALLY" head inland. Also, as a last resort I can head for the Packery Channel if necessary. I know of some people that will just ride it out & I have heard others talk about dancing around thunderstorms... I'd rather dance, I just dont know how!!!

The summer storms seem to typically build inland but have any of you had a major storm build & stall between your boat & the coast?

I would like to go further out but would like to hear how others without radar handle storms as they build while offshore... (ie. take a particular heading to get away from it while it passes)

Just trying to get some real world experiences rather than learn them myself...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I think the thing to remember is that we all have a common interest. What we do not have in common is our income. Therefore we all have different size and equipped boats. Anyone who refuses to give aid to a stranded boat is only asking for his but to be stranded next time. I personly like to buddy boat with offshoreaggie.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

OK - we can all stop bickering now - looks like someone posted up that there is a possible weather window opening this weekend.

C-YA!

As a parting thought, I will leave you all with this - I will ALWAYS stop and give aid to ANYONE on the water, regardless of how I felt about the degree of risk they were willing to take. But if you are 100 miels out without a Tow service, buddy boat or filed float plan, in a single, I still reserve the right to poke fun at you relentlessly on the dock when everyone and everything is returned safe - until then, here's the rope, tie it off, hop in and have a beer.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

amen!


----------



## ReelTimeOS (Mar 23, 2007)

New guy here, but I've been reading old threads for days.

I'm curious what the opinions are. I recently bought a 22' ProKat (yeah, I've read all about 'em) with twin Suzuki 115s. This is an upgrade from a 21' SeaPro with a single 200 Mariner.

My thoughts were that this cat was the boat that would get me safely out and back, to 75 miles, economically. Its got fuel capacity out the wazoo (170 gals) and enough bow and freeboard to seem very safe to me in rough seas. I also have 24 mile radar.

Now we've come in from Tall Rock in the Sea Pro at 5knts quartering in 6' seas. That is the definition of sucking, I'll tell you, but we were never in any danger, just uncomfortable. *Assuming the motor doesn't quit.

So anyway, what do you guys think about a 22' cat out there at Stetson or even Tequila? 

And please don't tell me I should have got the 26'. I bought what I could afford. For a 26' in this condition, I'd have paid 60% more. I know because I looked for 6 months.

Bruce


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

excellent boat for what you want to do. the twins is what matters and the ride of the 23' cat is equal to a 28-30' vhull


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

also, congradulations on the new boat.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Your set Bruce. My first cat was a 21 with spare tank we had 220 mile range. Like you said, we got beat up a little but never worried about the boat in big seas.


----------



## ReelTimeOS (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, I figured I was ok but nice to hear from others too. Sometimes in this thread I was thinking I might need to trade it for this boat:


----------

